# Adding Aux port to Nissan Altima 2006



## pincher (Oct 17, 2015)

I am trying to add Aux port to my Altima 2006, it doesnt have the bose stereo. The back of the stereo looks like this http://img0088.psstatic.com/95042627_20 ... anger-.jpg and the front of the stereo is https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/imag ... ImGYLKNv5w

I read some where on this website where aux was added to 2002 but the since model of stereos are different, it will not work for 2006. Moreover, i do not want to add any mod or spend too much money. I have auxillary port lying around if someone can help me to pinpoint where and how i can solder to stereo motherboard. Pls help.


----------

